# Besides farming, I help people learn English on Youtube



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey folks haven't been around for a bit. I split my time between teaching high school and farming, and because I'm not busy enough I have a Youtube channel where I help people learn English.

My last video has been a real hit with my subscribers, it is a really badly put together tour of the farm in April.

Thought of this group this morning, thought you might want to have a look:






If you know anyone learning English, please share my channel with them. Always family safe, always work safe, always kid safe.

https://www.youtube.com/LearnEnglishwithBobtheCanadian


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Keep up the good fight bud, and keep carrying the light!


----------



## MariaMur (Mar 29, 2021)

How has your group been going? It's great that you create such content by the way.


----------

